# Stock Arriving 16/02/2015



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

Kui Bottom Fed Mod




iStick 50W 






Joytech Delta 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Well done @Gizmo

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GadgetFreak (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> Kui Bottom Fed Mod
> 
> View attachment 20875
> 
> ...


Hi @Gizmo any ballpark prices on the iStick 50w?


----------



## abdul (5/2/15)

estimated KUI price?


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/2/15)

I thought @kimbo was the sole distributor in SA for the SCANS stuff. So he goes to all the trouble of doing the research and finding a cool new products and importing it and you guys swoop in and steal his business? Doesn't seem ethical or in the interest of the SA vaping community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 12


----------



## Kaizer (5/2/15)

Gambit said:


> I thought @kimbo was the sole distributor in SA for the SCANS stuff. So he goes to all the trouble of doing the research and finding a cool new products and importing it and you guys swoop in and steal his business? Doesn't seem ethical or in the interest of the SA vaping community.



Maybe I am wrong, but isnt Kimbo organising a group buy for the KUI? so basically he should be cheaper, if its the same product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/2/15)

VK has a chain of stores. Kimbo is just trying to get his new business up and running. Pretty ruthless move by VK in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 14


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Kaizer said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but isnt Kimbo organising a group buy for the KUI? so basically he should be cheaper, if its the same product.


 @Kaizer that is true.

When i saw how popular these will be i started a retailer section, i placed an order with the group buy order for some spares so the local KUI users have somewhere local to get spares, and when funds allow stock a few KUI's

I got the sole distribution from SCANS but they are also small and just starting so a big order like this (100 units) they cant take a chance on loosing. They did tell VK to use me but they did not like that idea

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## andro (5/2/15)

Gambit said:


> VK has a chain of stores. Kimbo is just trying to get his new business up and running. Pretty ruthless move by VK in my opinion.


u couldnt have said that in a better way ....but is the same thing i think .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer (5/2/15)

Im lost. Are these Kui's the same products that Kimbo is bringing in? 

Either way, there is nothing wrong with competition, in my opinion. I see alot of vendors selling the same brand of juice - its just who gives you the better service. And from the service Kimbo provided over the group buys he facilitated, to me he has a very positive reputation. I would definitely pay more for a product that Kimbo has vouched for, than buy a cheaper clone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Kaizer said:


> Im lost. Are these Kui's the same products that Kimbo is bringing in?
> 
> Either way, there is nothing wrong with competition, in my opinion. I see alot of vendors selling the same brand of juice - its just who gives you the better service. And from the service Kimbo provided over the group buys he facilitated, to me he has a very positive reputation. I would definitely pay more for a product that Kimbo has vouched for, than buy a cheaper clone.


Thank you

But it is the same thing from same company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (5/2/15)

kimbo said:


> Thank you
> 
> But it is the same thing from same company



Then I dont understand the "Sole Distributor" portion of your agreement with SCANS.

In any case, I hope you and VK can come to mutually beneficial agreement not to undercut each other.
There is enough to go around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Kaizer said:


> Then I dont understand the "Sole Distributor" portion of your agreement with SCANS.


To answer your question, SCANS is a small and starting company. The are looking for agents in country's. So i am for south africa, but because they are small and stating up they cant take the chance and tell the buyer to use the agent and loose a big order if the buyer decide he dont want to order from the agent, so they took the order themselves

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/2/15)

The classy move would've been to place a nice big order through Kimbo. I hope the bit of extra profit they're going to make is worth the customers they've lost today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11


----------



## Kaizer (5/2/15)

kimbo said:


> To answer your question, SCANS is a small and starting company. The are looking for agents in country's. So i am for south africa, but because they are small and stating up they cant take the chance and tell the buyer to use the agent and loose a big order if the buyer decide he dont want to order from the agent, so they took the order themselves



Thats messed up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Kaizer (5/2/15)

Gambit said:


> The classy move would've been to place a nice big order through Kimbo. I hope the bit of extra profit they're going to make is worth the customers they've lost today.



Have to agree with @Gambit on that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## abdul (5/2/15)

Quick Question, Did they (VK) know that you had sole distribution rights for KUI in SA? (Not defending them, just curious). If they did then seriously not a cool move.

Least they could have done was inform @kimbo of their intentions and place a big KUI order in one go.

Maybe even post in the group buy that they would be bringing in some for those who didnt make the group buy.

Honestly i thought it was just a group buy facilitated by @kimbo, Didnt think it was via your retail channel(Pallas)

Hope i dont offend anybody here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

abdul said:


> Quick Question, Did they (VK) know that you had sole distribution rights for KUI in SA? (Not defending them, just curious). If they did then seriously not a cool move.
> 
> Least they could have done was inform @kimbo of their intentions and place a big KUI order in one go.
> 
> ...


The group buy i did was just that, a no profit group buy. I started the retail channel after the group buy started so i can sell spares and so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (5/2/15)

As much as i think the ethical thing to do was to purchase through Kimbo, after all, it was Kimbo that brought the KUI to our attention. But you cant exactly fault VK. Business is Business.
I think the blame lies with SCANS/PALLAS for not enforcing the Sole Distributor agreement.

Just my 2 cents....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Kaizer said:


> As much as i think the ethical thing to do was to purchase through Kimbo, after all, it was Kimbo that brought the KUI to our attention. But you cant exactly fault VK. Business is Business.
> I think the blame lies with SCANS/PALLAS for not enforcing the Sole Distributor agreement.
> 
> Just my 2 cents....


I agree with you. Unfortunately money wins this time, money i dont have and money SCANS could not afford loosing
VK well played, i will shake your hand but i will not bow to you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (5/2/15)

This isn't he first time it's happened sadly. Nor will it be the last. 

The same thing happened to @KieranD with his Suicide Bunny range.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 13 | Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/2/15)

Welldone Vape King on being a seriously kak two timing vendor. I honestly don't care if this post gets me kicked off the forum for what I am saying is what I feel. "Punish" me for speaking my mind. 

Vape King runs this forum. Yeah, say what you want about Gizmo running it professionally or not. He is Vape King. He has access to our inboxes, if he wishes, access to all bits and pieces of information that people work hard to get. You've not only stabbed kimbo in the back, but you've stabbed ecigssa in the back because now nobody has trust in you. 

All respect to mods and admins. But no respect to Vape King and owners. You guys are absolutely pathetic. 

Kimbo my man, I believe in justice and divinity. May divine justice rule upon these people. You deserve more. 

If this gets me kicked, then well done on being an open platform. All kak can be spoken about other vendors, so I am taking the opportunity to speak kak about Vape King. 

Let's see how this pans out. 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 29


----------



## Limbo (5/2/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Welldone Vape King on being a seriously kak two timing vendor. I honestly don't care if this post gets me kicked off the forum for what I am saying is what I feel. "Punish" me for speaking my mind.
> 
> Vape King runs this forum. Yeah, say what you want about Gizmo running it professionally or not. He is Vape King. He has access to our inboxes, if he wishes, access to all bits and pieces of information that people work hard to get. You've not only stabbed kimbo in the back, but you've stabbed ecigssa in the back because now nobody has trust in you.
> 
> ...


Not the first time either...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/2/15)

Definitely not the first time. If this is called competition, then they're definitely losers.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## steve (5/2/15)

Bringing in Juice lines other vendors bought first as well. Like repeatedly. Has a horrible effect on other guys trying to make a start up but strictly from the punters point of view i can only speak for myself but its really not exciting.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## Kaizer (5/2/15)

To me, there are 2 ways of doing business. Either ethically, in that your business is ruled by your conscience, and you hope the market rewards you for that. Or your business is run with only the bottom line in mind - SALES. Either way, its still a form of business and its still a viable option, be it unpopular. We know which option VK operates on and its also evident that the market supports this. 

Im not saying I am supporting their choice, but their business ethos seems to be working for them. You cant grow as fast as VK does without stepping on some toes.

The thing about competition is that it can always turn around and bite you in the ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (5/2/15)

Seems there is no response... *Awkward silence * so will there be two kui villes? Just kidding. Kimbo behind you all the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/2/15)

Yeah and from this day forth I shall only ... and I say only ... support the smaller vendors who I believe trade with ethics, good customer service and of course more often than not, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better prices!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

You can say it's business and we can talk about ethics but in the conclusion, this is a really  move Vape King. Today, you failed us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

This utterly unfair.

Now I was not aware that Kimbo was an "Agent" for scans until I messaged them. They did inform that he was an Agent, but when I asked if he will keep stock on hand to qualify as an agent, so I can order through him then They said no..

So I said, I need large quantity and at a stable rate which makes more sense to order through you directly. I can't believe that this as seen as unreasonable. Any other bigish retailer here in South Africa would order just directly with them. If Vape King did not do then, either other retailer here would have. Assuming the product will be successful of course.

Kimbo, will always be able to offer better pricing then me due to less overheads. So he can still sell at his affordable prices.

My target market is different to Kimbo. We have nearly 2000 customers, most of which don't use the forum. They also want products in stock at all times.

Kimbo also fails to mention that if it does well the next batch I am willing to work with him. However, that was flat out ignored.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> This utterly unfair.
> 
> Now I was not aware that Kimbo was an "Agent" for scans until I messaged them. They did inform that he was an Agent, but when I asked if he will keep stock on hand to qualify as an agent, so I can order through him then They said no..
> 
> ...



Fallen on to deaf ears Gizmo. Your actions don't back up your words. Back them up properly. There are so many concerns that can be raised about you as a vendor and forum manager/owner

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> This utterly unfair.
> 
> Now I was not aware that Kimbo was an "Agent" for scans until I messaged them. They did inform that he was an Agent, but when I asked if he will keep stock on hand to qualify as an agent, so I can order through him then They said no..
> 
> ...


Your feelings seem hurt but that is not what this is about. It should have been about helping out a fellow vaper and entrepreneur. You didn't have to stock these. Sometimes the bad business decision is the right human decision.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> This utterly unfair.
> 
> Now I was not aware that Kimbo was an "Agent" for scans until I messaged them. They did inform that he was an Agent, but when I asked if he will keep stock on hand to qualify as an agent, so I can order through him then They said no..
> 
> ...



@Gizmo ask @Riaz what he asked me

If you mailed me when the told you to we cold have come to an agreement, but you decided to wave your money around and bully the small guy into submission.
Like i said .. Well played

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

kimbo said:


> @Gizmo ask @Riaz what he asked me
> 
> If you mailed me when the told you to we cold have come to an agreement, but you decided to wave your money around and bully the small guy into submission.
> Like i said .. Well played



I do not want enemies, either we can discuss resolution on Skype or here, so we can move forward. If you would like to please PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/2/15)

@steve pass the popcorn and coke

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

@Gizmo enemies is the last thing on my mind as well. Just one question before Eskom tell me to take a rest, why did you tell them you are from http://www.ikonix.co.za/

I am gone tll past ten {thank you eskom)


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

I never told them that. I am not from ikonix. I sold that business over a year ago to start vape king


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/2/15)

kimbo said:


> @Gizmo enemies is the last thing on my mind as well. Just one question before Eskom tell me to take a rest, why did you tell them you are from http://www.ikonix.co.za/
> 
> I am gone tll past ten {thank you eskom)



Did he really do that @kimbo?? Oh my word. What a kak move. That's almost the same as when he punted on the forums and didn't own up to being the owner of Vape King

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/15)

In all fairness as has been pointed out business is business, We did not make a scene when Vape Mob and Eciggies started selling Five Pawns after we were given sole distribution because that's how business is it is cut throat, they clearly had more buying power than us and so we let it be. I was not aware that Kimbo would be selling to retailers as I said to him in the PM, we do not like causing enemies however we do like to grow the business and offer an amazing range of products to our customers, we are willing to work with Kimbo going forward now that we know we can buy through him however at the time of placing and paying for the order we were not aware.

When it comes to juice we bring in what we are asked for, Suicide Bunny and Kings crown we were getting alot of requests for so we listened. Jimmy The juice man is a juice I have been wanting to bring in for over a year so when the distributors of Suicide Bunny and Kings Crowns took it over it only made sense to add it into my next order. 

Same goes for Vape Elixir in the beginning we had sole distribution with the Vape King site even printed on the labels, but as you know Eciggies and Vape Club now sell it too, I did not cry big tears or complain about bad business ethics because at the end of the day thats how business works. I honestly dont care if another retailer brings in the same products as me because competition is good. 

Your opinions are however valued and taken to heart, I cannot cancel this order however as stated going forward we are willing to work through Kimbo which could be very beneficial to him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> I never told them that. I am not from ikonix. I sold that business over a year ago to start vape king

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> I never told them that. I am not from ikonix. I sold that business over a year ago to start vape king



@Gizmo is it not maybe still in your profile on Skype? Please check


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

I never. Said that.. That is taken from my skype profile that has never been updated.


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

Anyway Kimbo. I tried to offer a deal. Which would be beneficial to you. However, you not interested. So I can't entertain it further then.


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> I never. Said that.. That is taken from my skype profile that has never been updated.


OK accepted .. the power is going now .. i will PM you later


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> Anyway Kimbo. I tried to offer a deal. Which would be beneficial to you. However, you not interested. So I can't entertain it further then.


read the post beneath yours


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

Thanks.. Lets make this work.. Will discuss later then..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/15)

kimbo said:


> read the post beneath yours



We will chat further when you PM, please include me in the PM aswell @kimbo I hope we can come to a decent agreement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Fallen on to deaf ears Gizmo. Your actions don't back up your words. Back them up properly. There are so many concerns that can be raised about you as a vendor and forum manager/owner


This debate about us owning the forum and Vape king also has to stop. We have never abused this and never will. We started the forum and it is what it is today weather people like it or not. The day we abuse it and "access people's inboxes" is the day this can be raised again. As you may notice there is a whole team of admins and mods. The amount of time we spend on the forum is minimal due to time constraints so even if we wanted to we wouldn't have time. I am not normally one to get annoyed through all the politics but this debate has really got to stop. We started vape meets in South Africa and started the forum and are now moving vape meets up to Vape con with external help. The forum was. Is and always will be by vapers for vapers otherwise we would have called it vapeking forum. If we wanted to abuse it we would have vape king banners everywhere but we don't.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)

Guys may I be so bold as to say that this thread should either be removed or locked and let @kimbo and @Gizmo resolve the situation in private. this cannot be an easy situation for either party, and having us comment on an open forum will not help the situation. 

Once @kimbo and @Gizmo have found a way forward that will benefit every one (Which I am sure they will) the rest of the forum can be informed and comments raised.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BillW (6/2/15)

Did u know:A duck’s quack doesn’t echo, and no one knows why.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## andro (6/2/15)

BillW said:


> Did u know:A duck’s quack doesn’t echo, and no one knows why.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i learn something new everyday


----------



## MurderDoll (6/2/15)

BillW said:


> Did u know:A duck’s quack doesn’t echo, and no one knows why.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Actually it does.

The reverberating sound is just "swallowed" by the initial quack. 

Mythbusters busted that myth.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 5


----------



## BillW (6/2/15)

Eish Donovan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

Quick Question, Vape Shop is the sole distributor for eLeaf products in South Africa, so why does every single supplier buy straight from the source. No one ever questions this. Guys, this is simple. Let them sort it out, not the general public who have very little idea of what's going on behind the scenes. Both @kimbo and @Gizmo have done major things for us in the Vaping community, this forum alone is testament to that. Just a simple example here, how many of you insure with outsurance to cut out the middle man, it's the same concept as this. Let them try and resolve it, fueling the fire only ruins people , and people that you have no idea what battles they are fighting. I love both @kimbo and @Gizmo, purely because I got to know them through this channel. Please, before this becomes so political, I ask you guys to please think before posting comments that are really hurtful. This is not what this forum needs, this is a happy place, and I for one really don't like how this has turned out. It's for them to sort out, not us!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Quick Question, Vape Shop is the sole distributor for eLeaf products in South Africa, so why does every single supplier buy straight from the source. No one ever questions this. Guys, this is simple. Let them sort it out, not the general public who have very little idea of what's going on behind the scenes. Both @kimbo and @Gizmo have done major things for us in the Vaping community, this forum alone is testament to that. Just a simple example here, how many of you insure with outsurance to cut out the middle man, it's the same concept as this. Let them try and resolve it, fueling the fire only ruins people , and people that you have no idea what battles they are fighting. I love both @kimbo and @Gizmo, purely because I got to know them through this channel. Please, before this becomes so political, I ask you guys to please think before posting comments that are really hurtful. This is not what this forum needs, this is a happy place, and I for one really don't like how this has turned out. It's for them to sort out, not us!



Fully Agree. Mods please can we remove this thread completely? As i have said before this is something that @Gizmo and @kimbo can and will resolve on there own without our input.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (6/2/15)

Guys for **** sakes ! We are all trying to achieve a common goal within the vape community... There is enough bad press going around with all the shit in the newspapers. Do we seriously need to shit on our own doorsteps ? Do we really need to bring politics into this ? ....... @Gizmo and @kimbo and anyone for that matter, i may be completely out of line here but being the founder of a group of people that fights.for a different cause, any negative chatter on the interwebs is bad for everyone.. Fix it ! And fix it now ! There is enough that we have to contend with out in the world when it comes to vaping. Dont lose focus. We Fight together as one. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Dr Evil (6/2/15)

I don't think this thread or any posts should be deleted. I agree with @Rotten_Bunny that this is bad for the vape community people fighting with each other but the vendors need to come to some sort of agreement where they do not screw each other out of business. They need to help each other to grow the vaping community of SA and not just think of the bottom line. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kaizer (7/2/15)

I also dont think this thread should be deleted. By allowing it to stay adds to Gizmo's integrity.

It will eventually die off anyways.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (7/2/15)

Morning

Everything is sorted, apologies exchanged in PM.

Just to make it public: @Gizmo i apologize for the waves this caused on the forum, it was not my intention to bring this out in public, i only posted about this in the Venders Private Forum and in the KUI group PM, as decided in PM we will work together in the future and as @Gizmo pointed out we are targeting different markets so everyone will have his spot in the sun.

I also apologize to the forum, everything got out of hand very fast. This whole thing could have been handled very differently. In every family there is a scrap now and then, things get sorted and then they move on, i am sure we as strong community and family can do the same.

We are moving along.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley (7/2/15)

I am so glad guys. Well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (7/2/15)

Morning @Philip Dunkley 

Off topic:

Outsurance is one of the expensive insurance company's i got more from Verseker at about 1/4 the price and they are just as good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (7/2/15)

Yeah I know, but it seemed like the right analogy at the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (7/2/15)

So glad you guys sorted this, it was becoming so destructive.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/2/15)

Well done guys. And sorry for barking at you ouens,

Wait Bunnies cant bark, what sound am i supposed to make again 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (7/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Well done guys. And sorry for barking at you ouens,
> 
> Wait Bunnies cant bark, what sound am i supposed to make again
> 
> ...


Bunnies dont bark but rotten bunnies ..... VAPE ....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (7/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Well done guys. And sorry for barking at you ouens,
> 
> Wait Bunnies cant bark, what sound am i supposed to make again
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (7/2/15)

Arthster said:


>



waaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/2/15)

Arthster said:


>



What a Rock !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------

